# Does your bunny lick and drink his own urine?



## vivibee (Mar 27, 2007)

Dearfriends, my bunny would occasionally lickand drink his own urine, and he seems to enjoy it! Is that anabnormal behavior? 

Vivian


----------



## naturestee (Mar 27, 2007)

It's not too unusual. I don't know why they do it.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 27, 2007)

Both of mine did it as babies but grew out of it. 

_____________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

BunBun used to pee out of his litter box anddrink it:dunno:. Maybe getting additionalnutrients? No idea.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

Berri used to do that sometimes, just makes ya go :yuck

Pebble and Ebony don't do that, thank the Lord!! lol


----------



## Starina (Mar 27, 2007)

My bunny never did that, but they do eat their own poops. Maybe urine makes a good chaser! :disgust

~Star~


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you every one foryour helpful feedbacks.  My bunny is littertrained and he's quite consistent. Recently, whenever Ichange his litter, he would come examine the new litter, and thenintentionally pee pee outside the box, and drinks it. But thenext time he has to pee, he would go back to the litter box.It's very strange, I wonder if he's trying to send me a message? I wishI speak Bunny-ish, or Bunny-ese. :?


----------



## gwhoosh (Mar 28, 2007)

My bunny did that for a few days after she wasspayed. She was in pain, so I can understand that she didn't feel likegetting up to go to her box and instead peed wherever she was sitting.But then she turned around and started licking it &gt;.&lt; Shedid it a lot on one day in particular. I asked the vet assisstant andshe said that bunnies were very clean animals and she was probablytrying to clean up after herself. :dunno: Not sure if that's true ornot. Maybe it's a mystery.


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

I love yourbunnies! :bunny24so handsome looking. Is Pebble a white Rex?How old is he? He looks very similar to mine,Feichai. I adopted him 3 1/2 yrs ago from SPCA,they didn't indicate his breed or age, they are still mysteries that Ineed to find out!!:huh


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

Would you please tell me if my bunny is a Rex or not? Thank you!


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

another picture, side view


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

yet another one, standing.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 28, 2007)

He looks like a rex to me. What does his fur feel like? Is it very short and plush?

How much does your boy weigh? If he's about 3-4 pounds he's a mini, 6-7 pounds he's a standard.

His colour is REW (red eyed white).

--Dawn


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, his fur feels short and plush,velvet-like. He's about 6 lb. Thank you so much foryour information! Another question, a question I'm afraid toask: what's the age span of a standard rex?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

8-10 years!


----------



## vivibee (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you thank you for your ACCURATEinformation! Thank you, I need to go hug my bunnyimmediately:bunnyheart


----------



## Michaela (Mar 28, 2007)

vivibee* wrote:*


> I love your bunnies!:bunny24so handsome looking. Is Pebble a white Rex? How oldis he? He looks very similar to mine, Feichai.I adopted him 3 1/2 yrs ago from SPCA, they didn't indicatehis breed or age, they are still mysteries that I need to find out!!:huh


Is this to me?

If it is, Pebble is a half rex  Her mum was a black rex and dad awhite lop, sometimes she looks like a rex, but her fur doesn't feellike it.She just turned one.

Feichailooks like a rex to me too, he's adorable:bunnyheart


----------



## vivibee (Mar 29, 2007)

:bunnydance:Yes yes, we wanted to say hi to Berri and Pebble =) 
Thank you all for solvingFeichai's mysteries. At least I know he is a Rex now., and some bunniesdo lick their own urine. I'm yet to find out hisage! I had him for 3 1/2 years, and when I firstadopted him he was already the same size as he is right now, exceptthat he was skinnier back then. 
That's my next mission !! :run:


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 29, 2007)

Bun-Bun licks Cocoa's pee and eats his poop.Kinda nasty. But both my buns eat their own poop and pee as well. It'sa natual "item" they eat for their digestion.


----------

